# Rotala sp. green flowering?



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

I found this picture and it says its a rotala sp green flowering. I can't read the spanish but has anyone else seen a flowering rotala?

It looks beautiful and it seems emersed.


__
https://flic.kr/p/1254437630


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

without knowing spanish, it looks like the first sentence reads "flower or rotala, something something something emersed form" Next sentense looks like it's talking about cultivation. From the last I get that the flowers are delicate and approx 1cm.

(Google didn't fare much better  "Flower rotala, ela só opens nu emersa way. Ela cultivation within aquário do and also outside the water. Very delicate flower, tem approximately meio centimetre")

Looks very nice though, going to have to start growing some rotundifolia emersed to see if I can get it to flower.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

There are a number of images of flowering Rotala species on Google images. The picture you have is definitely a Rotala, but I don't know whether or not it is species 'green'.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

it's actually portugese..
from google:


> Rotala flower, it only opens in the form emerged. Cultivating it inside The aquarium and also out of the water. Very delicate flower, has Approximately half centimeters


----------

